# Vortex diatom filter seal



## susantroy1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey XL DE Filter Folks,

Anyone have a shaft seal go out in the motor housing before?? I bought a replacement seal and for the life of me I can't find the instructions for the filter and all I've been able to come up with so far is lame IPBs on the web. not much help. anyone out there have a good link to a comprehensive set on instructions or first hand knowledge on the disassembly in order to get to the shaft seal?? 

All The Best 

Troy


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Try this site.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

susantroy1 said:


> Hey XL DE Filter Folks,
> 
> Anyone have a shaft seal go out in the motor housing before?? I bought a replacement seal and for the life of me I can't find the instructions for the filter and all I've been able to come up with so far is lame IPBs on the web. not much help. anyone out there have a good link to a comprehensive set on instructions or first hand knowledge on the disassembly in order to get to the shaft seal??
> 
> ...


Same problem with my D1. I cannot figure out how to get it a part in order to replace the seal. I'm tired of it--it's headed to the dump. The website is useless and I have not found anything anywhere that explains how to get it a part. I'm just going to pick up an xp or magnum for that occassional Diatom filtering.


Diatom filtering with a canister filter?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Dude, that thread is odd.

There are only a few filters that are designed to use DE..

Magnums are one. Simply adding DE to a regular canister filter will not polish water. De acts as a screen to trap particulate matter. Simply waiting till t the tank is clear again doesnt mean it is actually "working", all that means is it found someplace to settle.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Follow the link over to APC, FF. I did it--it works. It will flood the tank with powder and then clean it all up--including the water. My advice would be to to start everything in a bucket and get the powder settled--and to use nothing but filter floss.

It works! And works well.....roud:


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I read the thread and it makes no sense as DE is not an absorbent. It actually has to block debris to polish the water. 

I may have to experiment with this one.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Give it a try. I didn't clean the filter before hand or anything. All I did was add the powder....that's it.

Yes, I did clean the filter afterwards and I would recommend having a filter specifically for this, but using the everyday one works also.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess it seems possible that the foam or floss inserts in a typical canister could trap enough DE to become a makeshift polisher. 

If you could find a material similar to what's typically used for a pleated micron filter, it seems you could possibly just cut an insert to fit whatever canister you plan to use. (If that makes sense)


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Naja002 said:


> Give it a try. I didn't clean the filter before hand or anything. All I did was add the powder....that's it.
> 
> Yes, I did clean the filter afterwards and I would recommend having a filter specifically for this, but using the everyday one works also.


EDIT: 



> I would recommend having a filter specifically for this


I don't mean like an XL, D1,etc....I'm just talking about an xP, Magnum, Eheim, etc.....just one dedidcated to this....




jinx© said:


> I guess it seems possible that the foam or floss inserts in a typical canister could trap enough DE to become a makeshift polisher.
> 
> If you could find a material similar to what's typically used for a pleated micron filter, it seems you could possibly just cut an insert to fit whatever canister you plan to use. (If that makes sense)


Actually, Thank You! Not sure what I was thinking, but now, after your post---I will be keeping the bag that came with my D1 and cutting it to fit whatever filter I get for this: possibly another magnum, but probably an xP.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I remember a thread where Steve Hampton used a Magnum with DE.

From: http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=465&highlight=magnum


Steve Hampton said:


> cpr4cpu said:
> 
> 
> > Question, is this standard diatom powder like a diatom filter uses? And if so, how dou you coat the 350 cartridge (or is the Magnum cart. already coated with diatom powder)?
> ...


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Naja002 said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember 20 yrs or so ago you could buy DE impregnated filter pads for Fluval canisters. The problem is that they of course clog very fast.


----------



## susantroy1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Naja002 said:


> Same problem with my D1. I cannot figure out how to get it a part in order to replace the seal. I'm tired of it--it's headed to the dump. The website is useless and I have not found anything anywhere that explains how to get it a part. I'm just going to pick up an xp or magnum for that occassional Diatom filtering.


Naja002,

Well in my haste to get this pump up and running again I couldn't wait for a reply from the manufacture, so I'll try and fill you in on my results on how to replace the propeller shaft seal (P16) Here is the illustrated parts breakdown of the D1/XL









1, remove the 3 nuts that mounts the motor assy to the molded body housing. Once removed, you will have the motor assy still attached to the molded housing assy. until you wiggle this part out from the molded housing assy. *This part is not listed in the IBP*.....









2, Once this is wiggled free from the housing you can remove the impeller...(it is threaded onto the shaft) it is Threaded in reverse so turning it to the right (clockwise) will loosen it. You can clean all internal parts after the impeller is removed.









3, I found what seems like a felt washer on the impeller shaft after impeller, shaft seal was removed. I won't mess with this and will leave it in place.









4, These are the instructions that came with the Shaft seal 









5, I'm waiting on the grease I ordered from Big Al's for assembly. Not sure what the heck gasket shellac is?? so I just may use a dab of silicone to hold it in place But it is very snug when inserted into position.









I'll stop here... but reassembly will be in reverse the shaft seal is made of rubber and my old one was indeed harder than the fresh replacement. So I assume that is why I had developed a leak in between the housing assy and the motor assy. Hope this might help anyone out there with the same confusion as I had.

All The Best

Troy


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

You should be able to find gasket shellac at an auto parts store like Autozone. Look for Indian Head made by Permatex. I've never used it, but I'm fairly certain that's what they're talking about. That's my little bit of google regurgitation for this thread.


----------



## susantroy1 (Jul 25, 2007)

imeridian said:


> You should be able to find gasket shellac at an auto parts store like Autozone. Look for Indian Head made by Permatex. I've never used it, but I'm fairly certain that's what they're talking about. That's my little bit of google regurgitation for this thread.


 
Indian Head made by Permatex got it thanks imeridian

All the Best

Troy


----------



## JFlo (Mar 6, 2009)

New guy to the site. I came across it while searching for directions to install the P-16 seal. Unfortunately the pictures that you posted are no longer linked. I was able to get the motor taken apart with ease, but I can figure out how to open up to get to the old seal and impeller. Does the tube the impeller is in slide out? I'd hate to pull on it and break it. Any help is appreciated. Sorry for bumping what is prob. an old thread.


----------

